# vacation fish feeder?



## ROSSELLA1 (Jun 7, 2011)

Hi,
I'm going away for a week and I bought Top Fin: Betta 7 day fish feeder. I looked online and the reviews were mixed but decent. Has anyone had experience with it?


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Do you have someone who can change the water while you're gone? If not, it's actually better to fast him the entire time you're gone. He'll be grumpy, but the ammonia won't build up as fast. Feed him well (but don't OVERfeed) a few days before you leave.


----------



## fishman12 (Sep 1, 2010)

I've heard that those feeders are horrible. They cloud up the water and build up ammonia and such. ettas can go without food for a few weeks I think.


----------



## ROSSELLA1 (Jun 7, 2011)

Ok, thanks!


----------



## ROSSELLA1 (Jun 7, 2011)

Oh, and no, I don't have anyone to change the water; at least no one that wouldn't forget.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Then it's definitely best to not feed them. It's better for them to be hungry than to have too much ammonia build up while you're gone.


----------



## kathstew (Feb 23, 2011)

As the aboves said, usually those vacation feeders end up doing more harm than good. They cloud the water, raise ammonia levels, plus I don't think they are that healthy for the fish either :$

Its definitely best to feed him a bit more a few days before vacation, and then fast him for the week you're gone. Do a water change the day you leave (or the day before, which ever fits your schedule) and then one once you come back.


----------



## ROSSELLA1 (Jun 7, 2011)

Thanks!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

If they're not being fed then ammonia doesn't build up as fast.


----------

